# **September Testers! Come One, Come All!** 11 BFP's!! - NEED UPDATES!!!!!



## Megg33k

I know its early, but I wanted to get the jump on it for girls with long cycles.

*1st*

:witch: daisy74 :hugs:

*2nd*

:bfp: Rmar :baby:

*3rd*

:witch: Lynsay :hugs:

*4th*

:witch: dan-o :hugs:

*5th*

:bfp: thepurlqueen :baby:
:witch: poppielia :hugs:
:witch: Groovychick :hugs:

*6th*

Terri1980

*7th*

:witch: salb10 :hugs:

*8th*

:witch: GlasgowGal :hugs:
:witch: tryforbaby2 :hugs:
:bfp: Lucy1973 :baby:

*9th*

:witch: Baronessgogo :hugs:
:witch: NatoPMT :hugs:

*10th*

:witch: Starstryder :hugs:
:witch: Whitbit22 :hugs:

*11th*

:witch: Serene123 :hugs:

*12th*

:witch: maaybe2010 :hugs:
:bfp: OHaiMommy :baby:

*13th*

:witch: lumpy :hugs:
:witch: Ruskiegirl :hugs:
:witch: hoppinforbabe :hugs:

*14th*

:witch: CJSG1977 :hugs:
:bfp: laura.x.x :baby:

*15th*

:witch: raisin :hugs:
Flybee
doddy0402
:witch: Nikkiv :hugs:

*16th*

*17th*

:witch: moochacha :hugs:
Cariadbach

*18th*

:witch: svetayasofiya :hugs:
:witch: nevertogether :hugs:
:bfp: LucyJ :baby:
:bfp: Round2 :baby:
:bfp: Lucia :baby:

*19th*

:witch: lynnb :hugs:
:witch: Babyfever02 :hugs:
nicole1980

*20th*

:bfp: Hope83 :baby:

*21st*

*22nd*

:witch: flosseroo :hugs:

*23rd*

*24th*

Megg33k
:witch: lisa_78 :hugs:
:witch: new mummy2010 :hugs:

*25th*

SammieGrace

*26th*

:witch: foxforce :hugs:

*27th*

:bfp: xshell79 :baby:
:bfp: NandO1 :baby:

*28th*

:witch: bbhopes :hugs:
princessjulia
Kerrie-x

*29th*

*30th*

dan-o
Navy2mom
Starry Night
:bfp: klcuk3 :baby:
:witch: Leeze :hugs:​


----------



## Megg33k

I believe I'll be CD1 either later today or tomorrow... and I apparently don't ovulate until CD25-28 these days. So, I know I won't be testing until September. But, I've been predicted a Sept 13 BFP... So, I've already claimed that day! Hoping I can sprinkle us all with luck and sticky baby dust this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Hi Megg, you can put me down for the 4th I reckon :) xx


----------



## Megg33k

I certainly can! :)


----------



## dan-o

Thanks hun! xx


----------



## bbhopes

can you put me down for the 18th? I might need to adjust it later on, but for now, the 18th... lots of baby dust!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Done! :)


----------



## svetayasofiya

I'll be testing in September!! :baby: Thx for starting this thread early Meg!! I have been feeling so down lately, now I have something to really look forward to. We decided to take a break this month so I should be ovulating while in Paris!!! :happydance: Do I give you the date of ovulation?? Or when I would be able to test? If it's the testing date... let's go for September 18th. :dust:


:mamafy: I hope this doesn't jinx me...............................


----------



## Megg33k

The testing date is correct! :) I'm sure it won't jinx you! I don't believe in all of that! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## xshell79

Hi megg can u put me down for the 4th sept thankyouuuu


Good luckeveryone xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Absolutely! :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi megg can you put me down for the 14th sept please?? not out for august yet but want to book my room here early :D x


----------



## princessjulia

put me in 4sept plz


----------



## Megg33k

Sure, girls! Hoping you never need to get to September though!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thank you megg :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Love your avatar, Mummy2! I make those! They're so much fun!!!


----------



## bbhopes

thanks Megg!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well im going to plonk myself firmly here now :lol: been having crampy feelings today no sign of witch yet.....but im presuming im out and defo joining you in sept :) x


----------



## foxforce

Can I be put down for the 5th september please Megg - providing I have my normal cycle (1st proper cycle since mc)

Thank you and good luck to us all x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Ok i am firmly here now :( brown spotting so im guessing om out for august and one month closer to my edd :(


----------



## salb10

hey there can u put me down for 7th sept pls? baby dust to all :hugs:xx


----------



## Megg33k

Mummy2 - I'm sorry honey! :hugs: Wish you weren't out... but happy to have you if you have to be out! 

foxforce & salb10 - Adding you! Good luck, girls!


----------



## DanaBump

good luck everyone!!


----------



## thepurlqueen

You can add me for September 5th. Seems so far away!


----------



## Megg33k

Will do, hun! Good luck!


----------



## Rmar

Put me down for September 3rd. I'll probably change it later but for now, that is what I am guessing. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Megg33k

Will do, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## daisy74

I will be testing 9/1/2010 if af isnt here it will be a few days after she is supposed to arrive but I learned my lesson from last month (chemical) to not test early anymore.Goodluck to ALL of you FX


----------



## Megg33k

I'll add you, daisy! :hugs: Sorry about your chemical! :(


----------



## Megg33k

Double post!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Sorry megg but can you remove me please? I got my BFP this morning :happydance:, although knowing my luck i might be back here :( x


----------



## foxforce

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Sorry megg but can you remove me please? I got my BFP this morning :happydance:, although knowing my luck i might be back here :( x

OMG :bfp: Congrats :dance: 
All the very best of sticky luck to you!! Aw thats great news :D


----------



## Megg33k

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Sorry megg but can you remove me please? I got my BFP this morning :happydance:, although knowing my luck i might be back here :( x

Of course I will remove you! GLADLY! I saw that in the other thread! I'm so excited for you!!! :hugs: You WILL NOT be back here!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thanks megg, hopefully i'll see lots of you ladies with bfp in september :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats Mummy2Angel!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Megg, can you add me for Sep testing please? I have not Ovulated and don't know when I am going to, so anyway August testing is out. :wacko:
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I can! What date would you like for the moment? :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Hi Megg
Hope your well?!
I believe I have Ov day early but got my dates mixed up anyways so can you move me from 5th to 1st, prob be testing 31st but more in Sept than Aug :D

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Lucy1973

I am guessing that I may Ov a week late...at a guess! So maybe 7th Sept? 

Thankyou, how are you going by the way....gonna see the doc soon?
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sure can, foxforce! :hugs:

No problem! :) I'm okay! Doc 1 week from today! EEK! Hoping he's not an ass like my last FS! LOL


----------



## Lucy1973

I hope you get a good doc! :hugs:


----------



## Starstryder

Hi ya, may I join as well please? I will be testing the 10th :)


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Lucy! :hugs:

I'll add you, Starstryder!


----------



## nevertogether

i get a shot next month hopefully, so please put me down for september 18. thank you! good luck megg!


----------



## LucyJ

Hey Megg, 

As I'm out for August :cry: as the :witch: got me two days early can you put me down for september the 18th please.

:hugs:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Hi all can i please join for 9th September, first cycle properly trying after MMC, looking forward to it :)


----------



## nevertogether

LucyJ we're testing buddies :)


----------



## Megg33k

I'll get you all added! Good luck! My threads seem to churn out BFP's left and right! :dust:

Luce - I'm so sorry she got you again, honey! :hugs: You've been in my thoughts!


----------



## Megg33k

Jeez... The 18th is popular!!!


----------



## lumpy

oohh can I be added too please.

This is first proper cycle after mmc so i'm very nervous but also very excited about the whole process again!!

I shall be testing prob on Monday 13th!

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely! :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

might have to change mine to the 1st, and then have a second date later on again as I ovulated way late this time, lots of baby dust all around.


----------



## Rmar

Hey Meg,
Can you please change my test date to the 2nd. I'm guessing I will ovulate soon and the 2nd is OH's birthday.


----------



## thepurlqueen

Looks like I am going to O early again, only this time I plan to catch it!! :kiss:

I may actually be able to test on the 1st, BUT it will probably take testing each day through the 5th to believe any lines I may or may not see, so you can leave me the same :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds good girls! Updating now!


----------



## raisin

Is it ok if I join? I will be testing on 15 September. Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Megg33k

I'll add you, raisin! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I've moved myself to the 2nd, as I think I'm 1dpo today. I had a BFP predicted for Sept 13, which is why I even started this thread sort of! LOL But, I don't see how that's possible. Unless it'll be Sept 13 when I get some sort of proof that everything will be okay this time? I would be 5+4... So, perhaps good betas or even a heartbeat if I'm lucky! Hell, a fetal pole is better than I've ever gotten before... I'd take that as a good sign even!


----------



## Terri1980

I'll be testing on the 6th! :)


----------



## Hope83

Hey ladies! I'm totally new here. Can I be added for September 20?? It's my first regular cycle after mc.... Good lock to all of you!


----------



## Megg33k

I'll get you both added! :dust:


----------



## lynnb

Can you put me down for the 19th please Megg

I will not be testing early this time, unless I can find a hpt in Spain I can understand :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! Okay, hun! :hugs: Good luck!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Put me down for sept 13 please hun GL Ladies :dust::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Will do, Ruskie! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Megg, hi everyone :hi:

I am still waiting to Ovulate on day 22 now :wacko: having some quite strong Ovulation type pain, it's freaking me out, never felt it before...not as strong anyway...do any of you girls feel Ovulation happen? Is it fairly normal? I have only had small twinges before....

Have any of you girls had a completely normal cycle after MC, and then the next one was completely off?:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I get ovulation pain some months! I get REALLY BAD ovulation pain some months! Its just something that happens sometimes! No worries! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Megg you put my mind at rest. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

No problem! I always think its a good sign. One of those things that is usually a good thing to have, but its not necessarily bad to not have it, iykwim? Like ovulation spotting... Its a super fertile sign, but the lack of it doesn't mean you aren't fertile. Well, the pain is usually because the follicle that the egg developed in was quite large and mature, and it causes pain when it ruptures sometimes. Rupture = egg popping out... So YAY!


----------



## Lucy1973

Well that is fantastic, I want to see a temp hike tomorrow morning! Day 22...my goodness.....:dohh:

Hey I see you are up for your appointment soon, hope it goes well. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, honey! I hope so too! A bit worried, because I'm supposed to start work the day before the appointment. Hoping they'll work around it, because I really can't re-schedule! EEK! LOL

I hope to see a temp spike for you tomorrow too!!! I'll think warm thoughts! :D


----------



## Lucy1973

No temp spike.....:growlmad:

Are you starting a new job? :flower: I am sure if you have a hospital app they will not mind. :hugs: You must be excited your journey is moving along and you are getting closer....:kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

Its sort of a new job and an old job. I worked at a very similar job with the same employer in 2008, but we got laid off. Just got called back... but an easier position with less money! Boo @ less money! LOL 

I'm sort of excited about it... I guess. I don't really want to do it... I'm supposed to be at home with my baby by now... I was due June 27. Then, I was due November 27. So, you can see how taking a job brings up all sorts of negative things for me... but its all money to put toward my forever baby! :)

I'm ready to be there... But, closer is a good start!

You mentioned pain... But, your chart shows it often. Was it worse yesterday? Tell me more about what it felt like... and how it was different than the other days lately (if it was). We'll figure it out!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Megg, I was due around that Nov date, and then beginning of Feb. These dates will be hard for us, but everything is a step closer to the baby that we will get to take home...:hugs: Sorry you lost your job. Hope this position is not too much less money. :flower:

On my chart BTW, most of the Ov pain I have marked was very low level cramping and Ov twinges, not hurting but sensation really. Thu I had a very strong twinge, and then all last night on and off, so I really expected a temp hike today. I have taken away all the low level Ov sensation from my chart and left the actual Ov pain there. I think my body is playing up after MC, I think it is trying to ovulate, but can't or won't yet? :wacko:

Its annoying to have another MC and now I can't even try again as my body seems to be taking a break! :wacko::wacko:
:hugs::dust:


----------



## Megg33k

The money used to be $17/hr. Its not $12.25/hr. But the job really is easier... So, I can't complain too much, I guess.

On the pain... The difference for me between twinges and ovulation is hard to explain, but I'm going to try. The twinges come and go... Its mild... but sort of throbbing. The ovulation pain is more stabbing (not super severe or anything though)... like a sustained pulsating pain. It seems to last more like 15-20 min, rather than a couple of seconds or minutes at a time throughout the day. It feels less like swelling (the twinges) and more like a squeezing... sharper pain, not nearly as dull. I don't know if that makes sense. But, that's the best I can do! LOL


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Megg, from what you say I have had the Ovulation pain all yesterday evening. Maybe temps will go up tomorrow.

This morning the Ov pain has gone off, and I am VERY gassy and VERY bloated which has always been an Ov sign. Next couple of days I reckon. :wacko:

While I was on the pill, I never realised what goes on in a woman's body...it's kerazy! :wacko:

Thanks for listening
:hugs:
Hope you will let us all know about your appointment in a few days....:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Of course I'll let you know how the appt goes! :)

If it was last night, perhaps it was too close to your temp time to show the rise yet. Maybe it'll be tomorrow. That can happen!


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Megg, that is what I am hoping. 

:hugs::flower::kiss:


----------



## Round2

Alright, guess I'm in this thread now. I had my very first chemical pregnancy experience this week. What a cruel joke those thing are. On to September.....can you please put me down for September 18.....I'm definately waiting till AF is late this month!


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry to hear that round 2.:hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi Megg, hi everyone :hi:
> 
> I am still waiting to Ovulate on day 22 now :wacko: having some quite strong Ovulation type pain, it's freaking me out, never felt it before...not as strong anyway...do any of you girls feel Ovulation happen? Is it fairly normal? I have only had small twinges before....
> 
> Have any of you girls had a completely normal cycle after MC, and then the next one was completely off?:hugs:

Late to add my two cents, but I get that almost every month. That and cm is the only thing I bank ov'ing on. 

We are officially back on the TTC wagon! Kind of freaked out by it. We took last cycle off so this will be my 2nd since MC but 1st cycle trying. Got AF yesterday so on CD2!


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Sveta, glad to know it's normal, just felt a bit freaked as I never had that before. Good luck for this cycle! :flower::dust:


----------



## Starry Night

I don't have a date yet but I will be testing sometime this month. Doc said to keep TTC even as we're trying to figure out why my cycles haven't normalized yet. Going for blood work today and waiting for the office to get back to me on when my ultrasound is being upped from (it was originally schedule for end of September).


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Alright, guess I'm in this thread now. I had my very first chemical pregnancy experience this week. What a cruel joke those thing are. On to September.....can you please put me down for September 18.....I'm definately waiting till AF is late this month!

Aww! I'm sorry, hun! :hugs: I'll add you!



Starry Night said:


> I don't have a date yet but I will be testing sometime this month. Doc said to keep TTC even as we're trying to figure out why my cycles haven't normalized yet. Going for blood work today and waiting for the office to get back to me on when my ultrasound is being upped from (it was originally schedule for end of September).

Good luck!!! :) I'll add you when you have a date!


----------



## Rmar

1 weeks until the September 1st testers start testing, maybe more depending on where in the world you are. 8 days until I test! Really trying not to symptom spot.


----------



## Megg33k

Me too! But damn my boobies hurt sometimes! :rofl:


----------



## bbhopes

lol...


----------



## bbhopes

Good luck today Meggs!! We are all with you in spirit.


----------



## Lucy1973

Yes good luck Meggs, hope it goes well :hugs:


----------



## Lynsay

Hello lovely ladies,

Please can you count me in? Sept 3rd...Unless the bi*ch :witch:gets to me first! :rofl:

I've been having Ov pain in my right hip area (on and off) since ovulation :-( not sure if its a good sign or not...but we have been :sex: every other day since my period stopped (much to my Fiance's delight lol)

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sure! I'll add you! :hugs: Good luck, honey! Your avatar pic is gorgeous! :)


----------



## Megg33k

I <3 my FS!!! :cloud9: The appointment went great!!! You can read about it in my FS Recap! Link is to my journal post!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Woohoo pos OPK today, looking forward to the 2WW now :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hiya,

Can you put me down for the 8th please?


----------



## Starry Night

For now I'm going to assume my 18 - 21 day cycles are here to stay which means I'll be testing on the 10th.

thanks.:flower:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hello! Finally going to step in and ask to join. I know it's early but I have strong impending O signs. Can you add me please for September 10th? Thank you :flower:


----------



## Whitbit22

Baronessgogo said:


> Woohoo pos OPK today, looking forward to the 2WW now :)

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Yay Baroness!

Sure thing, GlasgowGal, Whitbit, and Starry Night! :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks Meg! :hugs:

It brings some comfort to see my name on a list again. I realize I am blessed to not have more serious problems that prevent me from trying again!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm on day 6 of my period and there is no sign of it slowing down.](*,) My first two AFs post mc were 10 days but the last one was 7 so I thought I was getting back to normal. Guess not. :growlmad: Every passing cycle seems to prove I'm going to need some kind of intervention to correct things. Icky. I am getting tests done but it'll be awhile before things are figured out. Sheesh.

For now I'll keep the test date of the 10th but unless I have a shorter luteal phase (10 to 12 days) I should be BD'ing now. Stupid :witch: overstaying her welcome. My mom claims she had 18-20 day cycles with 7 day periods when getting pregnant with my brother and sister without resorting to BDing during AF. I guess she had a shorter luteal phase. :shrug:

The madness continues....


----------



## Babyfever02

Not for sure what my cycle is going to be like this month, but can you put me down for the 19th. THANKS!!


----------



## Starstryder

Boy oh boy I have never had such ouchie ovulation pain as this round, started last night and was so bad I couldn't lie on my right side...I appreciate my ovaries telling me that they are there and working but wow less pain would be good too.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about the rubbish cycle, Starry! :hugs: 

I'll get you added, Babyfever! :thumbup:

Eek! I remember those days! Are you taking anything for stronger ovulation or anything different this cycle, Starstryder?


----------



## Starstryder

Well I did start taking EPO and Vitex (3500mg a day) but honestly didn't think that the Vitex would already have an affect. I can see the EPO side effect lol but wow my right ovary is just in over drive...


----------



## Megg33k

Some people react very well to the Vitex. Perhaps it is that!


----------



## Baronessgogo

I think i would love ovulation pains, least i would know when its happening, iv never had that. Tho i am sorry its hurting so much.


----------



## Starstryder

The funny thing is that now it has shifted to my left side...I am freaking nervous that I might ovulate from both sides...although at this point I actually don't mind :) Hubby would freak out but it's all good :)

Baroness ~ It actually only started a few years ago, right before I got pregnant with my Kenny. Just before I hit my 30's, I am not sure why but one day a couple of months before we got pregnant there it was.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Megg, I did Ov on Monday, so I guess I will be teting about 6th 
:hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

I'm already starting to want to test here, ARGH.... don't think I'm going to make it to the 1st, going to at least try to wait till sunday to test, but doesn't look promising....


----------



## flosseroo

Hi, this will be first proper cycle after first af after mmc , so not sure how it will go, but can you please put me down for 22nd sept. Now af has eventually arrived I can't wait to get started on trying this month!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I got a positive digi opk yesterday so I either O'd yesterday or will be today. Can you please put me down for September 8th? 

Thank You! :flow:


----------



## CJSG1977

I am due the AF :witch: around 18th September. Just m/c last week so not sure I'll even be in play this month but I hope to test on the 18th!!! GL everyone! FX'd for LOTS of :bfp: 's


----------



## Lucy1973

CJSG, so sorry you lost number 6...it's unbelievable! Sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Lucy1973 said:


> CJSG, so sorry you lost number 6...it's unbelievable! Sorry to hear that. :hugs:

I'm sorry about your losses to hun! Its dreadful for anyone to go through this. It always is hardest to get for those most deserving!! I hope your time is soon. xx


----------



## hoppinforbabe

I due for testing on sept 13. Had a miscarriage in feb. had to wait 3 cycles before trying again. this is month 4 hopin for a bfp!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'll get you all added!


----------



## moochacha

Hey can you plsssss put me down for the 17th its the day before our first wedding anniversary and on the 19th is DH 30th. It might be a little early to test, i'll prob be around 10 dpo (here's to hoping) but I'm going to test before I run out and do something crazy like go on a pub crawl! 

Thanks hun :hugs: and lots of :dust: for everyone!


----------



## Megg33k

Will do, hun!!!


----------



## Starry Night

I know it's not September yet but I think I'll be out for the month. Body is clearly still not better yet. I'm on day 8 of this current AF and my cramps are worse than ever!

But good news! I got my ultrasound bumped up from September 20th to the 2nd!:happydance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hope your cruddy af stops soon and leaves for good! (nine months anyway)......


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Megg, fertility friend just changed my Ov from day 23 to day 25! Eekkkk, only bd 2 days before, hope it's enough! Def getting CBFM for next month if I didn't catch eggy. :wacko::dohh:

So I won't be testing until at least 8th now.
:wacko::hugs:

Hope you are ok. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'll change it Lucy! I'm fine... Just busy with the new job! LOL 

:dust: to all my lovely testers!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi Megg, fertility friend just changed my Ov from day 23 to day 25! Eekkkk, only bd 2 days before, hope it's enough! Def getting CBFM for next month if I didn't catch eggy. :wacko::dohh:
> 
> So I won't be testing until at least 8th now.
> :wacko::hugs:
> 
> Hope you are ok. :hugs:

Lucy, we can test together!!! :flow:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi tryforbaby, that's great to have a POAS partner! :hugs: Lets hope it's BFP's all round!! :flower:


----------



## Rmar

I wont be testing before the 2nd. Actually, I really hope I can test on the second. We just moved house and the box with my tests are still missing. I want them back!

OH is always really confident and every month he is certain that I am pregnant and can't understand the negative tests. He almost walks in each time asking to see the positive test but it hasn't been so far.


----------



## poppielia

hi there....i will be testing early so can you put me down for sept 5th please?
thanks


----------



## Groovychick

Hi girls. :hi: May I join? :flower: I will be testing on September 5th if I can wait that long! :winkwink:


----------



## bbhopes

Megg can you please change my date to the 28th now, as I am spotting (originally was going to test on the 1st) That is as long as my cycle regulates again... all the best to everyone!! Baby dust


----------



## foxforce

Hi Megg

I'm out :witch: showed up this am :growlmad:

Hopefully be luckier at end of sept as my cycle is 25 - 28 days so suppose you can move me to 26th for now lol and if I ov early I will update you 

Good luck to everyone else for your :bfp: :dust: to you all :flower:


----------



## OHaiMommy

AF on the 12th and OPK+ on the 24th. I should be testing around the 9th of September (4 weeks after AF)!

I started to feel sore boobs this morning, but I wonder if I feel sore boobs because I WANT to feel sore boobs. 2ww here we go. LOL


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey can you change my date too please. I m/c on the 21st Aug (af was due the 13th). I went by the day I started bleeding but I had an urge to use an OPK today because I had twinges and it was a faint positive so OV must be in the next day or two!! Which is about 5 days early! So I will be testing around the 14th now! Poor dh husband today LOL.


----------



## Megg33k

Adding and changing as requested! Good luck, girls! I'm testing in the next few days... presumably a BFN! Then, I'll be starting our 1st IUI cycle on CD1! I might actually get to test again in Sept even!


----------



## Rmar

I caved! I tested and I see 2 lines! Noticable without squinting. I showed it to OH and he decided he would try and be funny by saying "I *think* I see 2 lines but I don't know...". But this is with an IC, no good tests until the 2nd.


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: PIC! PIC! PIC! :yipee:


----------



## Starry Night

Rmar said:


> I caved! I tested and I see 2 lines! Noticable without squinting. I showed it to OH and he decided he would try and be funny by saying "I *think* I see 2 lines but I don't know...". But this is with an IC, no good tests until the 2nd.

How exciting! I hope this is your bfp!:happydance:


----------



## Rmar

I can't take pictures because my camera is packed away in a box. Probably another couple of days before I get around to unpacking it. I've been so excited all day.


----------



## cla

can i join please. my af is due the 12th but i will most prob test before that as i need to pee on somthing lol.
good luck EVERYBODY:hugs::hugs:


----------



## thepurlqueen

I got a very early :bfp: It makes me laugh a little that I said I wouldn't test until the 5th :) I am still a little nervous, but my lines are already darker than they ever got with my chemical :flower:


----------



## cla

Congrats Hun xxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

WOW BFP's already!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratulations on all the new bfps!!!


----------



## xshell79

Hi megg can u change my test date to 27th sept ( my birthday) please as af came 6 days early! Metformin must be taking affect!

Goodluck everyone xxx


----------



## Starry Night

thepurlqueen said:


> I got a very early :bfp: It makes me laugh a little that I said I wouldn't test until the 5th :) I am still a little nervous, but my lines are already darker than they ever got with my chemical :flower:

:yipee: Congrats!!! It looks like September will be another lucky month for bfps!
:dust:


----------



## kelster823

can you add me to Sept 30th.... CRIPS I HOPE this month is it.... UGH

and to everyone :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## cla

xshell79 said:


> Hi megg can u change my test date to 27th sept ( my birthday) please as af came 6 days early! Metformin must be taking affect!
> 
> Goodluck everyone xxx

Omg that's my birthday as well, what a great present that would be.
How are you getting on ???


----------



## nicole1980

Okay im in a lost my baby jessica 8 weeks ago am trying this month for her brother or sister test DATE IS 19TH


----------



## tryforbaby2

:dust: to ALL of US! September is going to be a GREAT :bfp: month!


----------



## Megg33k

CONGRATS to the 2 BFP's already!!! :yipee: 

I'm so excited! I don't even know if I'm going to get to test in Sept now! I tested BFN this morning, and I'm starting Provera probably tonight so that I can get AF here for my 1st IUI cycle!

Updating now!


----------



## kelster823

THANKS MEGG!!!!! I hope Sept is an AWESOME month for all of us :)


----------



## SammieGrace

Hi Everyone,
I am new to TTC, this is my first month trying after we lost our first baby a year ago. Can you put me down for testing on Sept. 25....That will be my DH's bday and I hope to be giving him an extra special present. FX for baby dust this month. We were not trying when we got pg the first time, so hopefully it won't take too long!


----------



## xshell79

Hi cla I'm not to bad thanks hope we both get our birthday bfps xx

on metformin now think it's effecting my cycles as only had 9 day lp instead of 14/15 day lp...

So how u doing cla?


----------



## cla

xshell79 im fine wouldnt that be great to be pregnant on oyr birthdays that would be the best presant ever. plus its another year older and its the big 30 next year so i 100% want another baby by then:dohh:
we are on cycle 5 of ttc, but it feels like years and its getting a bit draining:nope:
how are you getting on???


----------



## Starry Night

I'm probably going to be out this cycle due to my "issues" post mc but I have my ultrasound tomorrow and I'm hoping it's something that can be easily fixed. With my short cycles I can test again on September 25 or so, meaning I'm not out for the month yet. :)


----------



## CJSG1977

When are your birthdays?? Mine is the 17th, which was when I thought I would be testing but it appears that ov was earlier than I thought. Confusion cause of my recent m/c. I would love to be pregnant for my birthday so much! The baby would be born near my husbands too!! That would be crazy! FX'd for you! :dust:


----------



## foxforce

CJSG1977 said:


> When are your birthdays?? Mine is the 17th, which was when I thought I would be testing but it appears that ov was earlier than I thought. Confusion cause of my recent m/c. I would love to be pregnant for my birthday so much! The baby would be born near my husbands too!! That would be crazy! FX'd for you! :dust:

My birthday is 16th but I'm due to ov around then, so happy to have a belated present :cake: fx'd!


----------



## cla

It's my birthday the 27 th and it would be the best presant ever


----------



## laura.x.x

Im going to be testing on the 14th!!! fx!! x


----------



## Lucia

I'll be testing on the 18th unless the witch shows before then. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Hope83

What a great start- it's only the 1st of September and we have already 2 positive results! It's amazing. I hope to ov soon, even though I'm quite stressed lately- so who knows.... Lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## Megg33k

You all have Sept b-day's? Or are we talking the month you're due? Or...??? I'm so confused! LOL

Anyway, :dust: to all!!! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

From what I can see on the posts we are either having birthdays when we find out if we are pg (inc me!) or finding out on our oh birthdays?? There may also be some conceiving then LOL. September is just the month!!!! I think I have ov already as my okp's have been positive a few days now... So I have been doing the bd with dh as often as he will allow....after the m/c last few weeks I think he is worried about going through this all again...more cause of how much he could see I was hurting (he's terrific). I'm so lucky that it seems I am ov alrrady!!!! Just hope its a good thing. Cant wait to see the outcome on this thread!!! :hugs:


----------



## SammieGrace

I am planning to test on my OH's birthday this month! Yay for bday gifts that don't come from the store!


----------



## foxforce

Megg - like CJSG we a mixture of having birthdays when testing, testing on OH's b'day or in my case my birthday is when I'm Ov'in! But my DP is away for the weekend on a stag do so NOT good timing :nope: Not only away when my birthday but Ov'in aswell!! I could do with ov'in early like last month! 

All the best CJSG hopefully you'll catchy egg fx'd :flower:


----------



## Rmar

SammieGrace said:


> I am planning to test on my OH's birthday this month! Yay for bday gifts that don't come from the store!

Today was my OH's birthday and I took a digi. Best gift ever!


----------



## cla

Rmar said:


> SammieGrace said:
> 
> 
> I am planning to test on my OH's birthday this month! Yay for bday gifts that don't come from the store!
> 
> Today was my OH's birthday and I took a digi. Best gift ever!Click to expand...

congrats hun:happydance::happydance:, did you have any symtoms:hugs:


----------



## Flybee

Hi - this is the first month after my mmc in June that we are properly trying, I will be testing around 15th september it is our 1st wedding anniversary 12th Sept so may test then just in case - fingers crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## Rmar

cla said:


> Rmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SammieGrace said:
> 
> 
> I am planning to test on my OH's birthday this month! Yay for bday gifts that don't come from the store!
> 
> Today was my OH's birthday and I took a digi. Best gift ever!Click to expand...
> 
> congrats hun:happydance::happydance:, did you have any symtoms:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! I didn't before hand but I am feeling a little sick, today. I can't wait for more symptoms and maybe feel more confident.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Rmar!


----------



## lynnb

Rmar said:


> SammieGrace said:
> 
> 
> I am planning to test on my OH's birthday this month! Yay for bday gifts that don't come from the store!
> 
> Today was my OH's birthday and I took a digi. Best gift ever!Click to expand...

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## CJSG1977

Rmar thats wonderful! CONGRATS! :happydance: Ohhh I know this is gonna be an AWESOME thread!!! September is just the time!

I am MEGA confused cause I had yet another positive OPK today!!! Whats wrong with me! I had a major temp dip yesterday, back up today and heartburn (which usually means ov is happening) when I conceive the heartburn doesnt stop so I will follow that for a few days and see what goes. I'm so sorry he is going away on b'day and OV!!! Is he going the day before??? You could maybe get some put on chill??? Not the nicest thought, but hey if it was me :haha: Hopefully you will ove early. But the eggy lives for 24 hours so maybe even if you were late would be good...

:dust:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Yay! Congratulations Rmar!!! :dance:


----------



## foxforce

Congrats Rmar great start to September! :dance:


----------



## SammieGrace

Rmar - that is wonderful! I hope that it works out that well or me too FX. So was OH super excited? How did he react??


----------



## Rmar

I hope it works out great for you, too. OH kept smiling and asking me how his baby was. He kept giving me lots of kisses and hugs.


----------



## Cariadbach

Mind if I join you?I had a d+c on the 13aug after a mmc at 12wks.Dh and I were going to wait a cycle before trying again but I did an opk the other day and it was +ve so we gave it a shot!
Hopefully I should be testing around the 17th (my 25th Birthday) if Af doesn't come to get me first :)


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Cariadbach!! Welcome! I'm so sorry to hear of your loss! I too will be testing around that time, maybe a bit earlier but its my 33rd birthday on the 17th :happydance: GL and FX'd for you!


----------



## Lucy1973

OMG just got :bfp:


----------



## CJSG1977

Congrats hunni!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rmar

Lucy1973 said:


> OMG just got :bfp:

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Lucy!!! :hugs:


----------



## doddy0402

congrats for the bfps already! can I be added for the 15th? hoping for this month because this will be the last opportunity to get pregnant before my last edd on 16.9.10.

good luck girls!x


----------



## Lucy1973

Hope you get your BFP doody, FXed for you! :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NatoPMT

Congrats to the 3 bfps!!! Great news and can you somehow spread your bfp vibes around a bit. No need to be shy. 

Meglet can you add me for the 9th please - gonna see how i get on and if i can cut it at the sharp end of TTC again. I might run off crying though. 

ta x


----------



## Lucy1973

OOh exciting, FXed for a BFP for you Nato and loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, Lucy!! 

My AF is due any time between tomorrow and end of the week. I'm slowly starting to recognize my new PMS symptoms and I think I'm feeling them today. So she's probably coming. :( But I should be able to get the results from my blood work and ultrasound this week so I'm hoping we can take care of whatever is wrong.


----------



## Megg33k

I'll get you girls added! Loads of dust!


----------



## lumpy

Congratulations to the 3 bfp's, thats fantastic news. I hope that you all have a very happy joe healthy 9 months. As for me, i am currently in my first official month of ttc after my mmc back at the end of June. However i.ve started spotting this morning and i.ve been super spotty and crampy so i think the witch may be here earlier than i had anticipated. I promised myself i wouldn't stress this time around but i'm so frightened its gonna take another year to catch that eggy! I need to turn my brain off to two weeks a month! Ok whinge over. Thanks for listening x


----------



## dan-o

AF for me today x


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hugs: dan-o......Grrrr to the witch........


----------



## dan-o

PS. My next september test day will be the 30th :) xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tested: :bfn:......whatever......so now I'll wait for AF....


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! :hugs: I hate that stupid witch! And, I hate that I can't wave a wand and give you all the babies you want! :( 

Huge :hugs: to all my girls!


----------



## nevertogether

is it the 18th yet? :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

If only!!! LOL


----------



## Serene123

11th Sept here... but I will probably test on the 10th!


----------



## Megg33k

I'll get you added, hun! :hugs:


----------



## doddy0402

awww... boo to the witch visiting girls...but good that you get to have another chance in sept tho dan-o! :happydance:

I am not feeling very confident for this month. didn't have any ov pains, and ran out of cheapie opks last month so I haven't even been able to torture myself with negative results on them either! :dohh:

Oh well bought a cbfm the other day and cant wait to start with that next month instead!

Have a good nite ladies!xx


----------



## Navy2mom

Can you please put me down for the 30th of Sept. to test......:dust: all around for BFP's


----------



## Megg33k

Can do! :)


----------



## Terri1980

BFN for me :( Hope I'll have better luck in October!


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Terri.


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im out early this time, AF just got me :( hope October is my lucky month


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Baroness! :dust: for October!


----------



## OHaiMommy

Argh, the 2WW is killing me. 2 days to go. I keep trying to set myself up for BFN so I am not disappointed. But then my boobs hurt a little... but then I wonder if they're hurting because I'm paying such close attention to it. LOL :shrug:


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hugs: sorry girls. I hope October is everyone's lucky month!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Sorry to hear that Baroness and Terri!! :dust: for next month and BIG :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I'm out as well. AF came on fully as soon as I opened my eyes this morning. She crept on in on me while I was asleep.

Blah.....


----------



## Megg33k

Boo! :hugs: I'm sorry!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Sorry hun! Darn the blimmin :witch: I hate her! GL for next month!!!! FX'd for you. :hugs:

I just feel like I am out this month even though I have had a temp dip....some very strange aweful pains, headache!!! Tireeeeeed and so on! But my heart just seems to think no. I have a long way to go though...:witch: is due 18th ish... I doubt after a mc last month that I would be so lucky this month. I'll shut up cause I am feeling sorry for myself.

Thinking of you girls who got your :bfp: 's and those who didnt :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm out. Got a few red spots today so I'm accepting that the :witch: is on her way. At least I get to try again this month. And I FINALLY heard back from my gynaecologist and I see him on Monday. Hope to get things straightened out soon.

Could I get my test date changed to the 30th?:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

I'll surely add you to the 30th Starry! Good luck! :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sorry girls that the witch showed. Whatever right? Onto this cycle!
Let's make it an ultimate sexy cycle to have sex, not just to make babies, for our husbands?....lol
Thats my plan anyway! lol
I am just going to love my husband to bits and try not to think about making babies! (keyword: try)

CJSG1977, fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## OHaiMommy

Looks like the :witch: got me too! :dohh:


----------



## CJSG1977

I like that tryforbaby2!!! For our DH's!!! TBH I did do my best to make this month about him too, so lets hope my symptoms improve as a thank you :haha:

I'm sorry for all the girls who are out - but yay for those with another test date for september!

x


----------



## GlasgowGal

:witch:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, girls! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

So sorry about the :witch: catching you ladies.  Boo! I vote no!

But let's keep our hope alive. The hope that the next cycle will bring my bfp is what pulls me through each day.
:dust:


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry to see so many witches turning up uninvited.


----------



## klcuk3

Can you put me down for the 30th please? Fingers crossed that this is my month too xx


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm due to test around the 12th but I haven't got high hopes O:)

x x x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

I'll add you all! I have to move my date UP!!!

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

2 x 13mm & 2 x 14mm on my right ovary... 2 x 13mm on my left ovary (maybe more, couldn't see it well)... 

2 more injections (tonight and tomorrow), trigger at midnight Saturday night, and IUI 10am Mon morning!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## NandO1

Can you put me down for 27th tho thats subject to change. Lots of baby dust to us all,


----------



## Lucy1973

Good luck Megg, you will BFP with triplets before we know it! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I will, NandO! :)

Lucy!!! Bite your tongue with that triplet talk! :rofl: I had someone saying quints in another thread! I'll take 1, maybe 2... okay? LOL


----------



## tryforbaby2

Rooting for you Megg!!!! Wahoo! Sounds great so far!


----------



## Starry Night

Why is my body torturing me? After my spotting yesterday morning I haven't had anything since! ](*,) It's just long enough for me to get my hopes up that it's implantation bleed but I know tomorrow morning AF will be here. It happens every cycle! It's just that this time it's been over 24 hours of no further spotting. But with Lil Peanut my IB was dull, brown and not wet. This was bright red like when you nick yourself. And it came on CD21--the same day my spotting started last cycle. And I don't have pregnant boobs. Yet I still keep my fingers crossed. My body is mean.:growlmad:


Good luck, Megg!:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

I hope your body starts acting more appropriately! :hugs: Thank you!


----------



## Starstryder

Stupid AF showed up yesterday :( I am now officially on a 28 day cycle though yay! Congrats on the BFP's ladies! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Boo @ AF! Yay @ 28 days! :hugs:


----------



## lumpy

I'd forgotten how hard the tww was. Its tortureous! Af is due tomorrow and by the fact that i.ve got cramp again and i'm well grumpy today i think she may even put in an early appearance for me. x x


----------



## lisa_78

Can you put me down for the 24th Sept please, although that date might change as i'm hoping i can wait a few extra days before testing this time xxxxxx

Fingers crossed for everyone xxxx


----------



## OHaiMommy

Well it looks like the :witch: I reported yesterday was a false alarm! I still have some hope for this month as it appears it was just spotting. 

I'm going to give it another day or two and see if she shows up but please put me down for testing on the 12th! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Will do, ladies! :dust:


----------



## Starry Night

The :witch: hasn't shown up yet for me either. I actually went out and bought some hpts. So now I know she'll show up for sure!:rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Nah, she's wait until you wasted one if she was going to show... but she won't! Its gotta be BFP... I need a new one!


----------



## Starry Night

Megg33k said:


> Nah, she's wait until you wasted one if she was going to show... but she won't! Its gotta be BFP... I need a new one!

I'm really hoping so but I'm not feeling pregnant at ALL. I felt more pregnant during my last 4 AFs. :haha: And my last AFs all started so spotty but I'm now going onto 72 hours with no further signs. Well, I did have a tiny spot yesterday but it was the palest of pinks. If my spotting was IB I would have had to conceive during my 10 day AF (and this would be a possibility but one in a million.:blush:) 

My theory is that my cycles are finally beginning to lengthen to what they should be but I still have issues so hence the random spotting.  Though I'm hoping it's a bfp.


----------



## Megg33k

Have you considered temping to help take out some of the guess work? Or OPKs? If your cycle might be changing, its hard to know when to try or when you're due on! :hugs: I hate the uncertainty for you... its so hard! 

Hoping its just a BFP in hiding! :dust:


----------



## Nikkiv

I am 11 DPO and so far, BFN. I've been testing too much and too early, I'm a lil obsessive. AF is due 9/15 so I will call that my test date.


----------



## Megg33k

I will get you added right away! :hugs: Don't let early BFN's get you down!


----------



## Lucy1973

FXed for lots more BFP's on here soon! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## OHaiMommy

Well I know I was supposed to wait until Sunday to test. But last night I just had a REALLY good feeling about it. My boobs were sore, AF was a day late... so I tested this morning... 

:bfp:!! :happydance:


----------



## doddy0402

congrats OHaiMummy!

and good luck for you today Megg with your trigger!!x


----------



## maaybe2010

AF :(


----------



## doddy0402

sorry hun!x


----------



## CJSG1977

Congrats Ohaimommy!! Thats terrific! Yay to the :bfp: 's!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats OHaiMummy!!! :hugs:

Sorry, maaybe! :(


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sorry Maybe :hug:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats on the new BFP!


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry Maybe :hugs:

Ohaimommy :happydance::happydance::happydance: great!


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks ladies, get this new cycle out the way and then hopefully IVF next time! O:)
AF also gives me the chance to get my HSG so I'm not feeling as crappy about her as usual . . . . .

Good Luck to everyone!! :dust:


----------



## Navy2mom

Congrats on the new BFPS's :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like a plan, maaybe! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

OHaiMommy said:


> Well I know I was supposed to wait until Sunday to test. But last night I just had a REALLY good feeling about it. My boobs were sore, AF was a day late... so I tested this morning...
> 
> :bfp:!! :happydance:

Congratulations!! :happydance:


Still no sign of AF but I got a bfn this morning. Still keeping my fingers crossed as my IB with Lil Peanut was on 7DPO and it's only been 3 days since the spotting this time so if it was IB it would be too soon to test. But I'm not holding my breath either due to lack of symptoms (have some nausea but I've been having that since the mc). I'm just happy that my cycle is lasting longer than 18-20 days!:happydance:


----------



## Navy2mom

Starry Night said:


> Still no sign of AF but I got a bfn this morning. Still keeping my fingers crossed as my IB with Lil Peanut was on 7DPO and it's only been 3 days since the spotting this time so if it was IB it would be too soon to test. But I'm not holding my breath either due to lack of symptoms (have some nausea but I've been having that since the mc). I'm just happy that my cycle is lasting longer than 18-20 days!:happydance:

AWW I am keeping my FX'D for you :) :dust: Are you temping?? And if so how is your temp looking??


----------



## Starry Night

No, I don't temp. Before my pregnancy my cycles were all over the map so I didn't see the point. But I do check my cervix from time to time and right now it's very high, soft and very wet. I know it's not a reliable system but it makes me hopeful. And I think my boobs are bigger. But that one may be in my head. My pregnant boobs were noticeably bigger.


----------



## lumpy

af for me :-(


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: lumpy!


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry, lumpy. I think I may be joining you soon as I'm starting to get those familiar aches in my lower back.

Got my test and ultrasound results back and everything was absolutely normal so I guess my body is finally getting back into a routine. Now I feel like I can start TTC for real.


----------



## Navy2mom

Well my temp rocketed this morning ....I went from 97.1 yesterday to 97.7 this morning and so i really do think i O'd yesterday :) just like clock work!! LOL Af is due Sept 28th So Bring on the TWW :dust:

Hugs to all that the :witch got :hug: and Keeping my fx'd for all waiting to test :dust and Congrats to all who got a BFP :happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im out evil :witch: got me gl ladies!


----------



## CJSG1977

Sorry Ruskie!!! :hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

Good Morning Ladies :) My temp went up again this morning...it went from 97.7 yesterday to 98.1 this morning...WOW!! So I am FOR SURE I O'd on Sunday,today would make me 2DPO And BD'ing was timed pretty well this month....two days before Ovulation and then again the night after Ovulation!! Now I just wait until test day and try not to drive myself batty....I decided to test on the Sept 30th (it's two days after AF is due...AF due Sept 28th....STAY AWAY :witch: !!!!

Aww Sorry to hear the :witch: got ya Ruskie:Hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry Ruskie! :hugs:

Hoping for a BFP for you, Navy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

woo hoo GL navy2mom!!


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry about AF getting you, ruskie. And good luck, Navy2mom!

I think I'm going to post-pone testing again for another week. Gives AF a chance to show up and save me some $$$. Saw my gynae yesterday and if I was pregnant I'm sure he would have noticed something or said something, etc, so I'm guessing I'm not. Still just glad that my body is getting back to normal. But right now I'm just gushing discharge. (tmi) It feels exactly like a period and has me running to the loo in a panic every time. lol


----------



## laura.x.x

I GOT A :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: I GOT A NEGATIVE A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO BUT DAMMMMMN IM PREGNANT!! AWW SO HAPPY! :dust::dust: GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ELSE!!! X


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Laura!!! :hugs: WOohoo!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sorry to those af got.

Congrats on the bfp!!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks megg for updating me being a bit hesitatant annoucning my :bfp: (or a BFG as my hubby calls it) as a little scared but I have got one and so exicted as well.

Congrats to all those ladies who have got there BFP and sorry to those who the witch got.

Good luck to everyonr.


----------



## Megg33k

I was hoping you wouldn't mind, Luce! :hugs: I hated seeing your name blank when I knew the news was so much better than that!


----------



## Starry Night

:wohoo: Hooray for the new bfps! :wohoo:

Congratulations!!!


----------



## thumbshoes

Jumping in kinda late in my cycle... I'm on CD 28 and about 11DPO... trying to hold off on testing but eager to test soon. When should I give it a go?


----------



## svetayasofiya

I am testing tomorrow or Friday........ with all these symptoms I can't wait. ahhhhh fx'd !!!!


----------



## Starry Night

What sorts of symptoms do you have? Just curious.......fx'ed for you!! 

CD28 for me and no symptoms either way. My normal cycles tended to range in the 30 to 45 so I guess I have awhile to go yet.


----------



## CJSG1977

Congrats LucyJ!!!!!!! :hugs:

Starry Night I am also 11 DPO today and tested 11DPO last month. It was bfn and I didnt get a positive until 15DPO, but then I mc :cry:

Try wait till af is due GL and :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Starry Night said:


> What sorts of symptoms do you have? Just curious.......fx'ed for you!!
> 
> CD28 for me and no symptoms either way. My normal cycles tended to range in the 30 to 45 so I guess I have awhile to go yet.

Oh boy........... since last Friday... uhm dumbness lol, cramping/pulling, gassiness, occasional heartburn, sore boobs/nipples... but mostly it's the way my uterus feels. It's that "I have been pregnant before weird inter uterine feeling." So tempted to test on a FRER tomorrow but afraid of the result either way... tomorrow I will be 2 or 3 days before AF. What do you think? In the meantime I am enjoying a beer. :dohh: I just can't face reality yet and so afraid of a BFN..........................


----------



## bbhopes

right on time this month so I'm still in for the 28th baby dust to all.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi can you put me down for 24th plz x x GOOD LUCK x x


----------



## Megg33k

Hope you're all well! I'll add you new mummy!


----------



## Starry Night

svetayasofiya said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> What sorts of symptoms do you have? Just curious.......fx'ed for you!!
> 
> CD28 for me and no symptoms either way. My normal cycles tended to range in the 30 to 45 so I guess I have awhile to go yet.
> 
> Oh boy........... since last Friday... uhm dumbness lol, cramping/pulling, gassiness, occasional heartburn, sore boobs/nipples... but mostly it's the way my uterus feels. It's that "I have been pregnant before weird inter uterine feeling." So tempted to test on a FRER tomorrow but afraid of the result either way... tomorrow I will be 2 or 3 days before AF. What do you think? In the meantime I am enjoying a beer. :dohh: I just can't face reality yet and so afraid of a BFN..........................Click to expand...

I think it sounds promising.:thumbup: And I'm an advocate for waiting until AF is due to test. Why torture yourself?


----------



## doddy0402

Sooooo, BFN when I tested on tuesday...so I was waiting for af on wednesday...and she didn't arrive...and hasn't arrived again today...thinking will test again tomorrow if she doesn't appear...I really don't want to get my hopes up...:nope:

Good luck everyone and congrats to the BFPs!!x:happydance:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oooh! Good luck Doddy!

As for myself.... I totally chickened out testing today. I am not ready to know, and I am afraid to know whether it's a BFP or BFN. :dohh: Does that makes sense??? I am just not ready either way........ maybe tomorrow.


----------



## CJSG1977

GL Doddy!!!!! I have FX'd for you. I am also testing again tomorrow as bfn at 10DPO! Scared to death.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Ohhhhhhh CJSG1977 I am right there with you! xo


----------



## CJSG1977

I understand sveta! If we dont test we can hang on to the maybe I am pregnant!! Be strong hun! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you both!!

As for me, I think if I'm going back to normal that means that I definitely should wait AT LEAST until next week to test again. I'm wondering if my red spotting last week was ovulation after all. That would mean I ov'd on CD21 and expect AF on CD35 which is about average for me. I conceived Lil Peanut on CD26 on a 40 day cycle.


----------



## Hope83

I'm nervously letting you know that i tested BFP this morning!!! I feel like jinxing it by saying it out loud... Please keep your fingers crossed that it's a sticky bean this time. Good luck to all of you ladies! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Oh yay! Congrats, Hope! :hugs:


----------



## Hope83

Thank you Megg! Im so happy. I had a good feeling when i almost started crying at Walmart yesterday. I was so emotional that i thought to myself: maybe i'm pregnant!? That made me poas this morning :) yeah


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Well, that's great! And, don't worry about jinxing it... That doesn't actually happen! :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Hi there

Can I join in? I'll be testing on Sept 30th so will just make it for a September test! Fingers crossed for this month - this is our 9th month TTC so could just be our lucky one!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, Hope! :happydance:

Good luck, Leeze. Now that I'm back to my long, unpredictable cycles I may possibly be testing on the same day!


----------



## Round2

Hi All,

I got my BFP today. This was my last cycle before my due date from my MMC, so perfect timing.

Only 8 more months till I can burn my BBT!!


----------



## Hope83

Congratulations Round2! All the best of luck and a happy and healthy pregnancy! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Round2!!! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Aww, round2, I'm so happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## nevertogether

:bfn: for me today. no :witch: yet and no symptoms of her either. don't know when i ovulated as i didn't take temperatures during my usual fertile time. so who knows. congrats on the :bfp:'s ladies!


----------



## Round2

Starry Night said:


> Aww, round2, I'm so happy for you! Congrats!

Thanks ladies, I'm sooo happy, but soooo nervous!!


----------



## xshell79

i got my :bfp: today 12dpo hope its a sticky one this time!


----------



## cla

xshell79 said:


> i got my :bfp: today 12dpo hope its a sticky one this time!
> 
> View attachment 117781

omg :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:thats fantastic news hun iam sooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you.
let me know your secrets lol
i bet you are on :cloud9:


----------



## doddy0402

congrats for the BFPs!!! :happydance: :happydance:

AFM af is now 4 days late...and BFN :shrug:
I dont get it! I am sure it cant be stress related because I was less stressed on this cycle than I have been for the last 6 months because we weren't really trying that hard coz I have bought a CBFM AND IT IS JUST SITTING THERE WAITING FOR ME TO GET TO CD1!!!!

AAAAAAArrrrrrrrrgggghhhhhh!! I cant be still getting BFNs if I really am pregnant, can i??:wacko:


----------



## xshell79

cla said:


> xshell79 said:
> 
> 
> i got my :bfp: today 12dpo hope its a sticky one this time!
> 
> View attachment 117781
> 
> 
> omg :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:thats fantastic news hun iam sooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you.
> let me know your secrets lol
> i bet you are on :cloud9:Click to expand...

i used soy for the second time and i take bvits and im on metformin for my pcos so thats my cocktail lol


----------



## flosseroo

Congrats to all the bfps so far ... am hoping this recent run of good news continues for the rest of the month ... am due to test on tuesday but am determined to wait and see if i am late first. Had some positive symptoms but trying not to read much into it. This has felt like such a looooooooooooong two weeks!! 
fx'd and gl for everyone still waiting x


----------



## Starry Night

xshell79 said:


> i got my :bfp: today 12dpo hope its a sticky one this time!

:happydance: Congrats!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Massive congrats to all the glorious BFP's!!!!!!!! :hugs:

I'm just waiting for the :witch: who is a day late now...but I am sure she is coming as my cervix has dropped really low and is open. Plus two BFN's! :cry: Everyone says your fertile straight after a mc....not the case for me I'm afraid. Just hope that it happens soon. Been feeling mega down... nearly 3 years trying and 6 mc's is starting to break my spirit.

GL and :dust: to all those still waiting to test! x


----------



## xshell79

i thought i was out at first, this cycle as my temps dropped for 2 days just shows ya ladies... fx more bfps to follow soon xxxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: CJSG1977 FX'd that you get your sticky bean real soon.


Still waiting for AF. No idea when she'll show so no idea when to test. I am hoping to hold out until this weekend. With Lil Peanut I didn't get pregnancy symptoms until the day before I was able to get a positive hpt so I'm holdin' onto hope as long as the evil :witch: stays away. Actually, my mom asked me today if I was pregnant.:haha: Though that might have been more wishful thinking on her part. lol


----------



## flosseroo

Am out this month, :witch: arrived this afternoon.
Had a good cry about it, now trying to be more positive and enjoying a massive mug of hot chocolate.
gl to everyone still waitin xx


----------



## Starry Night

So sorry about AF. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

:witch: for me too :cry: but, chin up. best of luck girls! :dust:


----------



## princessjulia

Put me down 4 28th plz


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about the witch, girls! :hugs: 

Will do, Julia!


----------



## svetayasofiya

xshell79 said:


> i got my :bfp: today 12dpo hope its a sticky one this time!
> 
> View attachment 117781

That's a nice strong BFP! Congrats!!!


:witch: got me this morning, I am out. It's been a really tough day. Ever since my mc in June, my periods are so fierce. Every month I feel pregnant but am not. Had some crying bouts today. Just feel so numb. I'd be ok with it all if I wasn't so ill 50% of the month. Gonna be 36 next month... I just am starting to lose hope. I know that's ridiculous, but I just can't shake that feeling.


----------



## bbhopes

congrats to the BFP Ladies. Hope more are to come this month! Baby dust all around.


----------



## Starry Night

svetayasofiya said:


> :witch: got me this morning, I am out. It's been a really tough day. Ever since my mc in June, my periods are so fierce. Every month I feel pregnant but am not. Had some crying bouts today. Just feel so numb. I'd be ok with it all if I wasn't so ill 50% of the month. Gonna be 36 next month... I just am starting to lose hope. I know that's ridiculous, but I just can't shake that feeling.

I've been feeling sick a lot of the time too! What's up with that?? This month I'm FINALLY starting to feel more human and it's been over three months! Maybe your body is still recovering? I see from your signature that you had a natural miscarriage. I did too. Hope you're feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am very sorry to all of you whom the witch had stopped by to visit.

:hugs:

To allthe new bfp's, congratulations! Please spread baby dust around here evenly!


----------



## kelster823

awww so sorry girls that the :witch: arrived for :( :hugs:
and big congrats to all the lucky ladies with the :bfp:

Megg sweetie can you take me off for Sept 30th.. I WON'T be testing then... :( no O yet and it doesn't appear to be happening anytime soon.... 

so much for the CLOMID working- have a feeling this is gonna be ANOTHER very long-non ovulating- cycle.. I HAVE HAD IT...


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, Kelster! :hugs: I'll remove you!


----------



## CJSG1977

Sorry Flosseroo, Nevertogether, Sveta and any I may have missed. Those with BFN and still waiting for the :witch: I feel your pain! I'm 3 days late now. Had a bfn friday and sunday. And still waiting. My cervix has dropped low and was open, not its not so open. Anyone got any ideas??? Still a chance for me even though my cervix is in a low position???

:dust: to all those still waiting to test.

And :hugs: for everyone x


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> awww so sorry girls that the :witch: arrived for :( :hugs:
> and big congrats to all the lucky ladies with the :bfp:
> 
> Megg sweetie can you take me off for Sept 30th.. I WON'T be testing then... :( no O yet and it doesn't appear to be happening anytime soon....
> 
> so much for the CLOMID working- have a feeling this is gonna be ANOTHER very long-non ovulating- cycle.. I HAVE HAD IT...

:hugs: I am so sorry. I hope it happens for you very soon!!!

:dust:


----------



## Leeze

svetayasofiya said:


> xshell79 said:
> 
> 
> i got my :bfp: today 12dpo hope its a sticky one this time!
> 
> View attachment 117781
> 
> 
> That's a nice strong BFP! Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> :witch: got me this morning, I am out. It's been a really tough day. Ever since my mc in June, my periods are so fierce. Every month I feel pregnant but am not. Had some crying bouts today. Just feel so numb. I'd be ok with it all if I wasn't so ill 50% of the month. Gonna be 36 next month... I just am starting to lose hope. I know that's ridiculous, but I just can't shake that feeling.Click to expand...

Hi svetayasofiya 

Sorry to hear the witch got you. I really relate to what you're saying, I had a mc in June too and each of the last 3 cycles I've felt similar symptoms to when I had the BFP. I also understand the hopeless feeling ... and I'm 38 so I'm starting to worry about the age thing. However, a good friend of mine who is TTC with number 2 and who has had 4 m/cs has just told me she is about 14 weeks pregnant and everything looks good so far. She had her first child aged 40 and she's just turned 42. There's hope yet, so don't give up! X


----------



## Starry Night

CJSG1977 said:


> Sorry Flosseroo, Nevertogether, Sveta and any I may have missed. Those with BFN and still waiting for the :witch: I feel your pain! I'm 3 days late now. Had a bfn friday and sunday. And still waiting. My cervix has dropped low and was open, not its not so open. Anyone got any ideas??? Still a chance for me even though my cervix is in a low position???
> 
> :dust: to all those still waiting to test.
> 
> And :hugs: for everyone x

I'm not sure how much you can trust cervix position this early on. With my pregnancy my cp was quite low just a day or so before I got my bfp. Then it sky rocketed back up. And every cycle mine goes up and done so many times during the tww it's like a friggin' elevator!

Still holding out on testing. I'm trying to make it to Friday. I think I ovulated on CD21 which means AF is due tomorrow but I want to wait the extra days to make sure. I may be getting ahead of myself but I'm slowly gaining confidence that I'll be getting my bfp. Hope that doesn't jinx it....


----------



## bbhopes

I'll probably be testing this weekend as I have started to have leaking breasts. (third pregnancy if I am). Hoping for everyone. BABY DUST.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Now THAT is a symptom to spot! LOL Everything crossed, bb! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Seriously!!! RIght on!


----------



## CJSG1977

Well I feel like I am going crazy! 4 days late now...stopped using the progesterone cream saturday as I had a bfn on friday. I then had bfn sunday - 1 day late. For the last two days I have started to feel really sick, gone off some foods I really like! Bad low back pain, bbs are soooo very sore, dizzy spells, headache and TIRED all the time. Having siestas I'm that tired. Going for a Thyroid Function Test tomorrow in case its that again like 2 months ago. Funny tingling sensation down the backs off my legs....WEIRD! Temp is still up and has gone up from 98.4 to 99.2! My coverline for this month is 97.7. I am sure that I am not pregnant and can only assume that this is all happening cause of my mc last month :cry: My cervix is still in a fairly low position and slightly open. I know I've asked advice already...but could this all be happening cause of my mc last month???

And wow that is likely one of the best signs ever along with ms...maybe even better!!!

Sorry for those the :witch: got! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

My first AF after my miscarriage I had PMS that felt very similar to pregnancy symptoms. I think mcs--though natural (ugh)--are a shock to the system so I can see that they would mess with our bodies quite a bit. It took me 3 months to recover physically from mine. Perhaps you should give it a few more days and if you're still getting bfns and no AF then see your doctor just to reassure yourself. :hugs:


Testing tomorrow and I already have "pregnant boobs"--big, sensitive and dark areolas. Add that to the nausea, definite coffee aversion, nut-bar dreams, extreme fatigue, feeling flushed and creamy discharge....dh and I are already talking like I'm pregnant. Feeling really good about this one. Only 24 more hours until I have to face the music. Eeeks.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## CJSG1977

Sounds good Starry!!!! GL and FX'd!!

I'm now 5 days late and everything the same, but started getting some creamy cm again. Slept on and off ALL day. WIll do one last test tomorrow and then I will just accept it was the mc and wait for af to arrive.

:dust:


----------



## Starry Night

Wishing I had tested today. Ugh. Feel pregnant but the symptoms come and go (mostly come, but when they go I get nervous). My cervix drops every afternoon/evening which scares me everytime. But then it goes back up. Hoping it does so again.

GL, cjsg!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I wouldnt worry about the cervix thing. When I was last pregnant my cervix was low all throughout the 2ww and alittle after!!! Again.....Good Luck!


----------



## CJSG1977

Unfortunately low and slightly open cervix resulted in af for me :cry: I started spotting yesterday and am still today, just waiting for full af now.

GL to those waiting to test!! :dust:


----------



## tryforbaby2

CJSG :hugs: She completely sucks! I hate it!


----------



## SammieGrace

Hey all, 
I scheduled to test on the 25th, but I tested this morning and got a :bfn: :cry:
So I guess I will test again in a few more days if AF doesn't show....trying not to be too sad, it is DH's bday tomorrow....


----------



## Starry Night

So sorry cjs and sammie.:hugs: know how y'all feel cuz I got a bfn this morning. Still in shock as I'm having loads of symptoms but now thinkin' it might all be in my head. Though I can't fake bigger boobs.....:wacko:

Anyways, I'll be testing again in two days....just in case. I didn't get a bfp last time until CD40 and I'm "only" on CD37 today. I'm really hopin' these aren't my new AF symptoms as they're intense.


----------



## bbhopes

my cervix was low yesterday but is high again, so I don't know that the cervix is that reliable, I do not usually check it so have NO idea what to watch for either. Still going to be testing tomorrow and hoping to come back monday with good news. Also hoping to see others testing this weekend with the same good news!!! Hoping for us all!! BABY DUST BABY DUST BABY DUST...


----------



## bbhopes

Starry Night and SammieGracie,

there's still hope, keep up the faith and I hope to see good news from you both soon!! When I had positive tests I would get a negative the 12th dpo and then have a super strong line on the 14th, so you never know!!! Hoping for you!


----------



## Starry Night

This is where it would be useful to know when I ovulated. I could have ovulated last week for all I know. Though my cycles don't go past 45 days. Pretend I am having a 45 day cycle....I'd only be 6DPO! I wouldn't have even had implantation yet. Maybe my symptoms were implantation....lol....I'm driving myself batty.

Not out until the witch arrives!


----------



## doddy0402

no :witch:...10 days late...losing the will...:bfn: still.

My challenge to make dyl into a big brother has stalled...:dohh:


----------



## foxforce

Hi 

:witch: arrived for me today :cry: so I am out. 

Good luck to the rest of you :hugs:

.........Moving onto to October >>>>>>


----------



## klcuk3

Can you put me down for a bfp on this thread please xxx

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm with you foxforce! Moving on to October! Darn the blimmin :witch: She sucks!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, klcuk3! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Nervously, tentatively adding myself as a BFP too!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Megg33k said:


> Nervously, tentatively adding myself as a BFP too!

:happydance: yay megg, i have ermm silently stalked :blush: since i seen you were starting IUI and im so pleased for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Nervously, tentatively adding myself as a BFP too!
> 
> :happydance: yay megg, i have ermm silently stalked :blush: since i seen you were starting IUI and im so pleased for you hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! Hopefully my bloods Monday confirm!


----------



## Starry Night

:yipee: Megg, congrats!!!!! And congrats to klcuk! :happydance:


----------



## Babyfever02

Bummer... moving on to October for me too....:witch:


----------



## doddy0402

well...I finally have spotting!!!! :happydance:

hoping for cd1 tomorrow. I am sad that I can't put BFP next to my name, but I am soooo relieved that af is finally on her way so I can get on with next cycle, and hopefully with help of CBFM, I will get my BFP for october.

Fingers crossed for all the girls still waiting to test, and major MAJOR congrats to you lot with your beans starting to grow nicely!x:hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

well, I got my AF too this weekend, so going to be looking into fertility spicialists in my area, I'm done with waiting five years to enough. Not sure if I'll be around next month as I'll be due on my sons birthday, likely going to be too stressful. Hoping for everyone!


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: bb


----------



## lisa_78

not me.......maybe next month


----------



## NandO1

mine was bfp this am


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic!!! :hugs: CONGRATS!


----------



## Kerrie-x

I'll be testing tomorrow, at 9DPO, x


----------



## Megg33k

I'll add you Kerrie!


----------



## xshell79

Congrats on ur bfp megg xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Blood results are negative... Apparently 2 lines no longer mean BFP


----------



## Serene123

I keep getting false + too :shrug: Like, every month!

Stupid pregnancy tests.


----------



## Megg33k

So done with tests!


----------



## CJSG1977

How is that possible Megg!!! Are they going to do more bloods in a few days??


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know how, honey.. More blood Wed...


----------



## Starry Night

Ah, Megg, that's so disappointing. I hope the bloods on Wednesday give you a better result. 

Still no AF but got bfn yesterday. I'm debating whether or not I'll test again. I might just wait it out for AF until the end of this week. So I guess I'm migrating over the October thread either way.


----------



## Megg33k

I don't imagine they will, Starry... The likelihood of a B- @ 14dpo and a B+ @ 16dpo is pretty low. :(


----------



## CJSG1977

BIG :hugs: Megg


----------



## SammieGrace

Starry Night said:


> Ah, Megg, that's so disappointing. I hope the bloods on Wednesday give you a better result.
> 
> Still no AF but got bfn yesterday. I'm debating whether or not I'll test again. I might just wait it out for AF until the end of this week. So I guess I'm migrating over the October thread either way.

Hey Starry,
I am also still waiting for AF, now on CD 30 and no sign of her thus far. I too tested neg yesterday and am now planning to wait until at least Oct 1. So I am moving over to October, too. Keep us up to date on how it goes over the nxt couple days.

Meg,
So sorry to hear about that test :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... Those of you going into Oct test dates, please do update here as well! You're still my girls, even if you had to test a bit later! :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

Big Hugs Megg. All I can say right now. 
:cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Megg33k said:


> Yeah... Those of you going into Oct test dates, please do update here as well! You're still my girls, even if you had to test a bit later! :hugs:

Will do! It would technically be a September cycle after all. :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

It would!


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

Lots of congratulations to those BFPs. Wishing you lots of joy and happiness

sorry to those the witch got. Sadly she got me too so I'm out for September. Now about to embark on the "try everything you can think of to get a sticky bean for October" plan

Baby dust everyone x:dust:


----------



## Starry Night

Another bfn this morning and no AF. I think I'm going to have to scrap this cycle and just move on to October. My theory is I'm skipping this cycle entirely....not sure how that works but whatever! Moving on! LOL


----------



## new mummy2010

Im out too :-( witch got me good and proper 

testing Nov3rd


----------



## Megg33k

Boo! :hugs:


----------

